# Moving to Hua Hin



## Sumner (Mar 20, 2017)

Could anyone give us more information about moving to Hua Hin please.

We were thinking of moving to Pattaya, but have been told it is not such a great place for a retired couple to settle.

Hau Hin - best area to rent, preferable a villa / house , for two.

We would really appreciate any information.

Many Thanks


----------

